# help



## pablod777 (Nov 15, 2009)

I saw a pigeon floping around on sunset blvd last night . I grabed him & put him in a box. the guy i got the box from said he was going to steap on him to put him out of his misery. W.T.F.!!!!!!!!!!!!! is rong with people? anyway he dosent have any visable wonds but he was floping around like his wing was broke maby . I still have him & its going on 10 hrs or so hes in my bath room in a make shift cage i made 4 him. so i figure he didnt die so whats the next steap????????????


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Is there a way you can post a pic. Have you gave him any water? or food? Bird seed would be good for him. Great job on saving him. I don't know whats wrong with people either. I guess they don't put themselves in the animals place if they did I don't think they would want stepped on. Great save!! min


----------



## ~pigeonlover~ (Jan 14, 2004)

if its having problems with its wing you should sling it so it doesnt injure it more.


----------

